# Musky



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Caught this on the 30th in a U.P. You can probably guess which one....not the big one though.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

nice fish, what part of the st. mary's did it come from?:coolgleam


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

geez i remember those days..bench alum. **** seats, oars, curved floor and BIG fish... now with all the comforts of home in the boat, i'm life n death to put a fish in the boat that my goldfish doesn't think is FOOD!:yikes:..nice catch!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

MuskyDan said:


> nice fish, what part of the st. mary's did it come from?:coolgleam


Not in the St. Mary's!


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I think the lake starts with an "M":evil:


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

nice fish


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

tedshunter said:


> I think the lake starts with an "M":evil:


Nope, a river. One that can't be named here.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

You caught it at the kids fishing pond.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Yup!:lol:


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i no where u were good fish!


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

anyone who's been there knows exactly where you were. please use caution in the description.


----------



## here_musky_musky (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah.....I'm always up for a good game of lets guess the tanic stained river w/ an abundance of lillypad and downed timber in the middle of nowhere. If I had to guess you're definitely above the falls. You launched from one of two places......either Kallio's or Mcphee's. This fish was caught somewhere between the Hendrie and the dam but to even pinpoint it a little more I'd have to guess between the Sage and the dam. Then again you coulda launched around D*[email protected]*ll# and headed upriver. Anyhow I'm pretty sure I have the river......Like posted earlier it's not the St. Mary's (different strain). :idea: What do I win???? Anyways nice fish. Is that you're 1st ski? If so welcome to the crazy world of musky hunting..........


----------



## BFTrout (Sep 27, 2002)

:idea: What do I win???? 

how about a swift kick in the taders. 

this thread can now be deleted. . .


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'm not from the UP, but I think I know what river is in question, and I believe it has a healthy musky population. I don't think there will be hoards, of fisherman atleast, so I think it'll be fine. Beautiful fish bro, nice colors.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

here_musky_musky said:


> Ah.....I'm always up for a good game of lets guess the tanic stained river w/ an abundance of lillypad and downed timber in the middle of nowhere. If I had to guess you're definitely above the falls. You launched from one of two places......either Kallio's or Mcphee's. This fish was caught somewhere between the Hendrie and the dam but to even pinpoint it a little more I'd have to guess between the Sage and the dam. Then again you coulda launched around D*[email protected]*ll# and headed upriver. Anyhow I'm pretty sure I have the river......Like posted earlier it's not the St. Mary's (different strain). :idea: What do I win???? Anyways nice fish. Is that you're 1st ski? If so welcome to the crazy world of musky hunting..........


That's taking it a little far guy. Let alone, you're still wrong!:lol: Nice to see you first time posters getting in trouble already!


----------



## here_musky_musky (Aug 5, 2008)

uptracker said:


> That's taking it a little far guy. Let alone, you're still wrong!:lol: Nice to see you first time posters getting in trouble already!


Ok....well here's my second post. I coulda just got on here and blurted out the name but I decided to have a little fun instead. BFTrout is about to have a heart attack because he knows exactly where I'm talking about and so do you. Unless perhaps you travelled to the other end of the U.P. and that's where this fish was caught....but I doubt it. There are no other rivers in this area that support a healthy musky population with this particular strain. Anyways....what I was getting at is this.... It's the 1st time musky fisherman with 4,074 posts on these type of message forums that are getting in trouble. If you don't want people to know where you're fishing don't challenge the viewers. In other words if I hadn't read this post in the first place I would never have taken the time the register an account....guess the spot....and so on. See how that works? Anyways lesson learned. Good luck in your future outtings..............


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

*Upper Peninsula Michigan Streams and Rivers*
The Two-Hearted, Fox, Chocolay, Escanaba, Ontonagon, Menominee, and St. Mary's Rivers. Please do not reveal specific holes runs or access points.

*As long* as a report adheres to the above policy there is no reason for any member to appoint themselves as "river police" and admonish any such report and/or the member giving it. 

*If a report* involves the naming of a stream(s) not on the list, naming specific holes, etc. then PLEASE bring it to the attention of the moderator of the forum covering the particular river in question. Do so via PMs or email or report the post through the site. The Report a Post feature is found above each post at the right hand side of the tool box. It is represented by a black exclamation point inside a red triangle. This is the best way to report a post that violates site policy.


And I don't really care who's about to have a heart attack because there's no way he could identify that exact spot no matter where he thinks it is. Just FYI, I didn't give away any info...you did (wrong info). I could care less anyways. It's public land and public water. It's not like I'm sitting next to a sign that says Garden River or something.

BTW, moderators, the Garden River is not even in the U.P., so don't worry about the naming of that river here.

Hey BF, where was this fish landed?










Or this one?










Hahhaaahhaaa!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to go out on a limb and guess the top one was landed on a boat. How did I do?:lol:


----------



## here_musky_musky (Aug 5, 2008)

Macker13 u are correct but I think the northern pike was caught in a little bay off lake superior. If I'm not mistaken it has a casino off to your left from where your standing in the picture. That little cedar sided house above your left shoulder looks very familiar. If only the water were really whiskey?!?! The largemouth I have no clue. You got me stumped. Not much into largemouth fishing. Pretty much just an esox kinda guy. This is fun...anymore pics?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

You asked for them....























































I'm guessing you'll get one of them...


----------



## here_musky_musky (Aug 5, 2008)

Was i right about the 1st northern pike you posted? Read my PM.....


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

look's like some good fishin going on right there . nic pic's of the fish...


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

i wanna know where you find a GOOD, NON JEALOUS camera person for all your catches?..I applaud your idealism in sharing with your fellow fisherman


----------



## Scott Williams (Jul 15, 2008)

It doesn't matter where anybody catches fish. Michigan's natural resources can be enjoyed by anybody who follows all gaming rules and regulations.

Lets not have people guess locations, then bad mouth them for guessing. WHO CARES.... nice muskie by the way!!


----------



## Dora the Explorer (Aug 5, 2008)

So many nice fish, but the steelhead really got my attention! Is that fish from the U.P.? It looks like summertime in the photo.
D


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i think musky has the pike pinned correctly but i was too late. i still think i no where the musky was taken. i'll pm uptracker


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

Photo shopped for sure......:lol: Nice looking fish.


----------

